# Boiler Mlakes Whirring Noise, Pressure Gauge Fluctuates



## Not_a_boiler_expert (2 mo ago)

Hello, 

I have a Viessmann Atola residential boiler (1992) that has two problems happening.

1) When the thermostat kicks in, every 10 seconds the boiler makes a whirring sound, followed by the pressure gauge going from 20 to 40 psi for a brief second then back down to 20. It sounds normal again for 10 seconds then it repeats consistently without fail. It only happens when the boiler is heating the house, no issues when above desired temperature. Here's a video of it happening. Boiler Problem

I had a technician from Enercare come and they said it was due to air trapped in the system and I needed to bleed boilers. I"ve bled every boiler in the house, twice, for a good length of time, ensured no air pockets, but the issue is still happening. They checked the expansion tank and overall condition of boiler and no issues noted.

2) Since then, water has now started dripping from both the backflow valve and also the pipe that runs off the pressure gauge. Enough water to fill a gallon bucket each day.

I am not intending to fix this myself as I have no clue about boilers, but looking for some guidance or tips on what this may be so I don't spend another $350.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would cover the entire boiler with hydraulic cement.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

You are in a Pro Forum. Not for Ametures here.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Call a professional.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Hahaha typical “Enercare” plumbing and heating service plan.. they charge you monthly, and when you need their service, “that part or service” isn’t covered!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GO TO THE Heating Help: The Wall FOR YOUR ANSWERS


----------



## Not_a_boiler_expert (2 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Hahaha typical “Enercare” plumbing and heating service plan.. they charge you monthly, and when you need their service, “that part or service” isn’t covered!


no warranty plan here lol. they sell that mo fo hard though.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Not_a_boiler_expert said:


> no warranty plan here lol. they sell that mo fo hard though.



mo fo..

ok.







gretzski!


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Not_a_boiler_expert said:


> I am not intending to fix this myself as I have no clue about boilers, but looking for some guidance or tips on what this may be so I don't spend another $350.


If you are not intending to fix this yourself, then how the hell do you expect it to get fixed without paying someone to do it?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

I’ll do $350 for service fee. And I’ll give you a free quote to replace the whole thing


----------

